# Shopping for a better sound



## robert87 (Dec 6, 2007)

Just looking for comments on the Fender GDC-200 SCE . I"ve been playing for a couple years and presently have a Art and Lutherie Folk guitar http://www.artandlutherieguitars.com/folkalmond.html
It's been awesome really comfortable and still sounds good. It was my first and only guitar i have owned.
Recently I went shopping and tried a few guitars and the Fender just felt real good. They wanted $449 http://www.fender.com/products//search.php?partno=0958001021 Is that a good price? I also like the fact thats it's electric. I'm would like to spend a little less. Any suggestions on another model to try with the pickup? 
What should I ask for my Art and Lutherie? It's for sale. I have no idea what it's worth.
Thanks


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

a store near me was selling that exact a&l model, identical to the one you linked too, used and in pretty much excellent condition- for $150
theyre a pretty large store, and reasonably price everything they sell it seems, you maybe can get closer to $200 for it if your willing to wait for the right buyer.
ive never been a fan of fender acoustics, had some of the 70s models that were really bad and that biased me lol- but that one looks nice, and the solid spruce top is a definite upgrade from the laminate one on your a&l. 
hope that helps


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*get it!*

I played this model, or a similar model from the same series, earlier this year and thought it was a great guitar...something about the narrower fret board and neck thickness just felt right; went back to the store to buy it and somebody else had the same idea before me. Although I didn't think there was anything extraordinary about the sound acoustically, it was dynamite through a PA. All in all an incredible value. One of Fender's best kept secrets, in my opinion.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Save your money*

The A&L is a fine guitar. I expect you'll be going somewhat sideways with the Fender, or anything else in this price range. It'll just be a change, but not an improvement. 

Face it! You're in this for the long haul. Make sure that every instrument you buy is a significant step forward. Your next guitar should be a real hand-made instrument and you should budget $2500.00. I know it sounds like a lot and I must be an idiot... However, your A&L is a good enough guitar to get you playing well or even "really well"!. The next guitar should be a keeper. 

You should wind up with as many "Keepers" as you can, and let's face it: No Fender acoustic has ever been a "Keeper"!


----------



## Tony Burns (Dec 20, 2007)

Ive seen the basic 03-04 ,D, OM's etc. Larrivee's go in the 6-7 hundred range used in good condition ( here in the US - probably the same in Canada ), a tad more than you want to spend - but their keepers , even when you someday take the plunge on your ideal guitar you might find that one hard to put down ( it might also turn out to be your ideal guitar). I bought a Larrivee last March , basically as a guitar I could become a better player with- and im totally enthrawled with it , it gets played more than any other guitar of mine-- its unique tonal qualities are one of a kind - 

I know its a few hundred more than your budget - but you could skip a step in the guitar buying routine and possibly find a keeper !


----------



## robert87 (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the input. Your probably right I should upgrade to something thats really worth upgrading to (i thought the fender was but i guess not). I don't think I would ever spend a couple thousand on a guitar ( I could never afford it) but I could see spending 700 on something that is really nice and worth keeping. I'm not in this to play in a band or for anyone for that matter, just my own enjoyment. Believe me I'm not good but does it sound nice when it all comes together. I have youg kids and I usually practice when they are sleeping so I have leaned to play mainly with my fingers as it's much quieter than with a pick. Although I do like it loud when i can, I just can't seem to find the strings as well with a pick. That is why I was thinking about something with a pickup. I"ve never played a Larrivee, but I think I will do some more shopping . I haven't seen many used guitars in the stores I have gone to. And i don't know if would want to bye one online without playing it.


----------



## robert87 (Dec 6, 2007)

Well I took almost everyone's advice. I bought a larrivee LV03-RE, It sounds and plays as nice as some $2500 guitars i tried and can't afford. I played about 50+ guitars the last month or so and found you get what you pay for $450 wasn't enough $700 was nice but still not enough. I also bought lots of picks to try. I think lessons are next.
There is a ton of great information on here. Thanks


----------

